# Malnutrition???



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Have you ever heard of mineral blocks? They contain all the vitamins that the horse needs, and all they have to do is lick it. As long as you don't introduce it as a treat, but rather if you put in stand and hang it on a shed or in a shallow rubber bucket on the ground, they should figure it out. Just be careful not to let your pets or other animals get a it, it could kill them.
Also, she could be wormy. Just give all of them regular deworming, and they should be fine.
A salt lick may also be a good idea, introduced in the same way as a mineral block. Horse's need salt, a it incourages more water intake. Just make sure that your mineral block doesn't already contain salt.

And grass would be a good choice, as long as he is kept fit and healthy so not to founder or get a nasty grass belly.


----------



## XxFUDGEISTHEBOMBxX (Nov 4, 2009)

ok thanks we are going to get a mineral lick and put him out to grass for about a month? but if i put him out i can't ride him or excercise him very often or at all!  ???


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

You didn't say what you're feeding him now or how he's kept, and if the drop in weight/condition is gradual or sudden. I'd need to know that before I could even make a bad guess. 

Trace mineral salt blocks are the pretty much the rule in my area. Also, if none of your horses have access to a mineral block, but he's the only one in poor condition, it's not likely as the cause. You should still get one, though, but keep looking for other sources of his poor condition.


----------



## XxFUDGEISTHEBOMBxX (Nov 4, 2009)

sorry! well he is kept out in a field with a winter rug and hes been fed cool and cooked mix. his weight has really always been the same except when i got him about august he had a summer coat and he was young so i thought he would fill out with age but now that he has a winter coat he looks a lot worse i hate to say it but nearly mangy! he has sweetitch and he was out for a year on grass before i got him so he should have been kinda chubby!!! 
the other two ponies in the field are okay but they are tough unlike him and now hes been suffering from a form of mud rash but its not hurting him???


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Eliminate the easy things first:

Is he feed out in the field with the others? Watch them at feeding time, see if the others are bullying him and stealing his food.

Worm him, perhaps on a more agressive schedule than you would usually. It's possible he arrived at your place with a heavy parasite load.

Get the vet to check his teeth. 

If bullying, parasites and teeth aren't the problem, next step is to have your vet examine him and draw blood for a routine blood panel. 

HTH


----------



## XxFUDGEISTHEBOMBxX (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats great thanks! Well, bullying isn't the problem. I knew that he was being bullied by the other two and we always stay out in the field with them to collect the buckets after so if either of the others try anything we chase them away. They don't do that so much anymore though. 
Yes, the others are very tough so they get the minimum wormimg plan so maybe he needs more! Good idea!
Don't think teeth are the problem but it would no harm to check them out too!
Yes, f none of that works a vet is in order!
Thanks a mill Maura!

Thanks a million Maura!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I looked at your photo album, and even though his is head on; he does look underweight. Can you post some other pics of him?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

A mineral block is a good idea. Salt is VERY important, especially if you live in a deficient area.

Also, roasted soybeans are really good (and tasty) for horses. It's done wonders for my guys' coats. Make sure you're feeding good quality hay as well. If your hay is poor quality, it's harder for them to digest and puts them at higher risk for colic. It'll also show in their appearance. They'll have dull coats and generally will look... not very good. Corn oil is good for them, as well as Red Cell, which is my preferred vitamin supplement. Hope this helps.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> Also, roasted soybeans are really good (and tasty) for horses. It's done wonders for my guys' coats.


I think maybe I'll try that one. I've never heard of soybeans being used for horses!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

dressagexlee said:


> I think maybe I'll try that one. I've never heard of soybeans being used for horses!


I hadn't either until my vet told me about them. You only need to give them about a cup a day. My horses inhale them like candy.


----------



## XxFUDGEISTHEBOMBxX (Nov 4, 2009)

yes thanks, thats sounds interesting! I'm pretty sure its not the hay because the other two are very healthy looking! Yes I'llpost some more pics  
Thanks everyone!


----------

